# Whats up with all the Farting ?



## saradela

This post is not to disrespect anybody, but I have a serious question. I just came back from Disney, every thing went smooth, and it was a beautiful trip, BUT, here comes the BUT, everywhere people were farting, without considerations to others, but what amazes me , is that nobody cared, they were walking inside the fumes ,like it smelled like roses, like it was soooo natural, breathing petilence from others like a treat.....one day I was in line for the tower of terror, and a fart came along, it was so bad, it revolved my stomach and I almost vomited, believe me, it took my appetite away for hours, and I had a reservation at Narcossess......not fun. I want to know if this is normal behavior over there. I know that I need to do it but in the restroom or when people are not present.....because this comes from the anus....I dont want anything to do with what comes from an anus that I don´t even know.....Do I have to behave like nothing is happening? like god is talking to me?, Can I make them know that what they just did was unrespectful and grotesque?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Funny you say that as we were walking in Fantasy Land a man lifted his leg and farted *loud* with no care...I mean it's just even though the money barrier is their at Disney you can't purchase class & decorum.


----------



## GAN

I haven't been down in a few years ...but now I really want to book a trip!


----------



## pjweaver

#BlameShanghai


----------



## SorcererHeidi

ROTFL GAN and PJ!!


----------



## mj70148

i'm kinda glad  not everyone goes  to the bathroom to fart.  imagine the torture to just go pee.


----------



## TheMaxRebo




----------



## pjweaver

In all seriousness Max and everyone. Disney World hosts tens of thousands of people from all over the globe. Every culture has their own way of doing things, and flatulence is a normal bodily function that everyone does. Not every visitor to the most magical place on earth have the delicacies about their bodies, just look at how some people dress. 

As Americans, we must do our best to accept all people, their beliefs, and their customs. If we do not, we are labeled as arrogant and racist.  There are many, MANY places I have been that smell worse than Disney. We simply must rise above these minor annoyances and turn the other cheek.


----------



## Ali

I just assume that the visitors to Disney have a digestive problem stemming from all the junky fast food they eat on vacation, the probiotics people start taking right before a vacation to keep from getting sick, or a norovirus is starting and they are a carrier.  Increased sugar intake also causes lots of  noxious gases.  I'm not sure how you can manage to get into a bathroom every time you feel the need to pass wind but thank you for your consideration of those around you.  But remember your elementary school teachings at all times... he/she who smelt it, dealt it.


----------



## Lei

ROTFL is this serious?! 

Where I came from, burping in public is sort of acceptable, but farting is highly frowned upon. So most Indonesians I know are highly trained to hold it in as long as they can, until their face turns purple. I'm also trained to fart in public discreetly. First, try letting it out little by little, even if it kills you. Second, let it out while walking swiftly or running in an open space. You learn something new everyday! Your welcome.


----------



## saradela

I am mexican, and even though, we eat beans, it is very also highly frowned upon. We have buses and a lot of mexicans travel by a train called "El Metro", thousands and thousands of people travel this way, it is almost like in Japan , we almost need  a man , who can push to make every body inside the train so the door, can close. Well, you will never smell a fart. Some mexicans smell bad ( not as  bad as a fart), but this is because, they dont have a way to bath daily, they dont have running water. They are poor. And yes, you can hold it, it will reabsorb, and then, you have time to find a spot where you can do it....so, I would like to know, from where in the globe, is it normal to do that. And yes, it is natural, but also pooping, and vomit, and I don´t see that happening anywhere in public...
Also, I belive that Chili ( a Tex-mex dish ) is to blame for....


----------



## SA mom

Ali is right but I think the water is also at issue.  And yes, you are supposed to pretend that you smell roses.  Could you imagine what the parks would be like if everyone started calling people out for cutting the cheese?  It would be like a middle school locker room.


----------



## dbavis

My (late) Christmas wish is that this discussion would get enough activity that Pete would have to mention it on the show as one of the top 10 threads for the month of December.


----------



## Lei

@dbavis OMG YES


----------



## mj70148

dbavis said:


> My (late) Christmas wish is that this discussion would get enough activity that Pete would have to mention it on the show as one of the top 10 threads for the month of December.



@WebmasterPete Maybe it doesnt need to be in the top 10 for a podcast mention?  it'd be a great topic of discussion anyway!


----------



## saradela

Maybe Disney can arrange  a designated fart location, like it is doing with smoking......I think that a very bad smell fart can give you a health issue, you can even light it on flames......lol
Disney knows that the smell is a very important sense, you fall in love with the person that smells right to you, it takes you to your memories of your grandma´s greatest cookies...etc, and it´s trying to work with that...you can smell, earth, sea, orange blossoms (at Soarin), cookie smells, bubble gum (at the Parades), perfume at the Hotels.....Even popcorn smells, you name it, so it will give you a pleasent memories......
I just Cringe with my bad memory in Tower of Terror.......


----------



## adisneyaunt

Omgoodness this entire thread just Stinks!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Sheesh.... really folks.. 
If you can't let one fly on vacation, when can you??

Also: I heard holding them in can cause cancer of the rectum. 

MG


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We went to a movie not too long ago and man someone was sure stinking it up. Thing is though in confined spaces like that you'll be hard pressed to find someone who is just going to stand up and say "hey who did it, who made it smell bad". More than likely you'll find people who are just trying to ignore it out of decorum even if most would agree it's decorum not to do that sort of stuff just out there like that. It can be partially cultural but it can also be individual. My dad no matter what embarassment it would give us had not problem doing it in church for example. Some people don't see it as a big deal while others try to be at least more discreet about it.

*Kinda have to admit this post had me laughing*


----------



## Phdmama06

This thread is hilarious.

I remember this one time my husband and I were standing in line for the Mexico boat ride in EPCOT and someone in the line kept letting them loose.  It smelled horrible, whatever they had eaten recently was vile.  A woman nearby literally yells "STOP FARTING!" to whoever it was.  Of course, nobody fessed up.  Seriously, who would?!  We still laugh about that moment to this day.


----------



## gmboy95

we should just keep commenting so this ends up in the year end review of "most discussed topics"


----------



## disneyseniors

I can't believe I read this thread, and it is hilarious 
I think this a wonderful opportunity for another "upcharge" for WDW.  Have tent like structures at all the long line attractions and charge $25.00 for the day to be able to use these tents when needed.  I can bet there will be  people standing in line for these!!!!!!!


----------



## Lulubelle17

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! We were at Disney for Thanksgiving and that was the one thing I noticed in every wait line, it was horrible! I attributed it to many days of junk food, but it was unbearable!!! I never noticed so much farting before, I was baffled.


----------



## KingLlama

what


----------



## bellanotte10

not at Disney but on a flight to Disney... I had a small gassy child sitting next to me... I don't know what his parents fed him, or if it was gas from the flight... but man I was so excited when we landed. Sweetest kid... but man oh man did he smell.


----------



## pjweaver




----------



## huntconn

Can't say I've ever really experienced excessive farting at WDW but I love hearing the stories!


----------



## saradela

Imagine : you dream about eating a big fat turkey leg all year long...then, there you are, you didn't go to the movies, so you would be able to save for your big vacations at Disney, you didn't buy any kind of stuff.  There was a beautiful handbag  (a Coach Handbag !!!)  but no, you restrained yourself. You have to go to Disney!
So finally you are there, the Lady just gave you the humongous turkey leg, a well roasted leg, that has been carefully seasoned and inyected with  salt water  and smoked for perfection, then you give it  a big bite, when suddenly , a man close to you liftes up his leg, and with no respect  at all, for you , or the dead turkey that gave up its life so you would have the best turkey leg ever, Farts, and the smell is hideous, horrendous, but he has a big smile on his face, he knows that he is going to do the same ,when he goes around the cart where they sell the Mickey´s ice cream bar,  because he does not care, he does not eat at Disney, he doesnt want anybody to spoil his meal......


----------



## bumbershoot

Saw this as a suggested post and was curious. 

saradela asked where its culturally ok. According to my MIL, Korea. She does it all the time and says it's normal back at home. Says it's healthy. 

And the Korean word for it is "bongo", which makes our trips to the west (?) side of Disney Springs amusing.


----------



## JennaDeeDooDah

I haven't experienced excessive farting, but I do remember a time a few years back when someone clearly couldn't hold it in any longer.  We were all in the stretching room of the haunted mansion when a person released his SBD.  It was rank.  Like, he must have eaten nothing but Doritos Locos Tacos for 4 days to cook up something this rank.  Bad.  And it happened right as we entered the stretching room so we all got to smell it the entire time our ghost host was welcoming and frightening us prematurely.  The gentlemen next to me kept making comments under his breath such about how terrible the smell was and wiping his eyes.  His wife (who, by the way, I suspect as the culprit) would echo his sentiments, but did so with a hint of a smile on her face as though she was holding in laughter... or perhaps something else. Other people were more discrete and would simply put their hands up to their nose to try and block the smell.  When the door finally opened, it was like the running of the bulls. We all had to get out of there.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

bumbershoot said:


> And the Korean word for it is "bongo", which makes our trips to the west (?) side of Disney Springs amusing.



Omg LOL


----------



## Mouse Ear

Maybe the farting is a defense mechanism? 

Too many people invading your personal bubble? Let er rip!


----------



## ToddyLu

So I am standing in the stretching room....and say in a loud voice.....DANG IT, THIS ISN"T THE STITCH RIDE!!!!!  One of the best times I have ever had at Disney was watching my sweet Mama gag after Stitch belched that hot dog...no hot dog EVER smelled like that and my Mama was locked in to the seat.  It was priceless


----------



## J'Adore Disney

Well I don't know what it is about the dark queues, but I always have the misfortune of standing behind or near a guest who let's one rip in Haunted Mansion, Pirates and Space Mountain!!!  Perhaps these brainacs think that if they do it in the dark no one will notice!?!?!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JennaDeeDooDah said:


> I haven't experienced excessive farting, but I do remember a time a few years back when someone clearly couldn't hold it in any longer.  We were all in the stretching room of the haunted mansion when a person released his SBD.  It was rank.  Like, he must have eaten nothing but Doritos Locos Tacos for 4 days to cook up something this rank.  Bad.  And it happened right as we entered the stretching room so we all got to smell it the entire time our ghost host was welcoming and frightening us prematurely.  The gentlemen next to me kept making comments under his breath such about how terrible the smell was and wiping his eyes.  His wife (who, by the way, I suspect as the culprit) would echo his sentiments, but did so with a hint of a smile on her face as though she was holding in laughter... or perhaps something else. Other people were more discrete and would simply put their hands up to their nose to try and block the smell.  When the door finally opened, it was like the running of the bulls. We all had to get out of there.



Um, sorry about that

If it makes you feel better I have since sworn off Taco Bell


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

While this thread is really very funny, I am going to get serious.  I have read that the normal, HEALTHY body farts exactly 14 times per day.  Not so for me.  Mine must have been in the HUNDREDS.  I am a woman in my 60's.
I wish so much that I had a warning, so that I could delay it until I got to a bathroom, but no such luck there. My warning is less than one second, and as much as I try, it just cannot be held back.  So I am truly sorry if it may offend anyone.  I started taking an enzyme just before every meal, and that does help a lot.  BUT .... it doesn't take it away completely.  I started taking this enzyme when I started a new job.  My supervisor needed to sit with me in my tiny office cubicle, to train me on the computer with my new job.  So you can imagine my embarrassment. It may have something to do with my love of sweets ??   Maybe I should wear a sign on my back saying  "Sorry to Offend anyone".


----------



## pjweaver

I really wish I was able to control my gas as well as some of the others posted. Of corse, me being me, I would use this power for evil rather than good. Anytime someone invaded my personal bubble in line they'd get a green cloud. Pushing into me won't get anyone onto Pirates any faster.

I think the bigger problem to concern ourselves with are odors everyone has control over. Every hotel room I have ever stayed in has a shower, but people become nose blind to themselves. In stead of bugspray Disney should hand out deodorant. And don't confuse body spay with a shower, that only makes you smell like Axe and spoiled cheese.


----------



## Aerin75

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> I have read that the normal, HEALTHY body farts exactly 14 times per day.


It's nice to know one thing about me is normal!
But I'll say as someone who has terrible gas in the other direction (belching) at times, please don't be embarrassed!  You can't control what you can't control, and anyone who means anything to you will understand.


----------



## danielocha30

this post is sooo honest!! to all Disney Fans here is a new item to add to your packing list: Gas pills!
I been taking them with me to the parks for years, it helps with the discomfort of "holding" the fart AND it completely takes the smells from them if it scapes!! let's be serius is not like there is a bathroom around every corner and there are lines for it too!, imagine you holding your gas while rushing thru a crowd to reach the restroom and usually there is also a line for the stall and then you finally get to release after maybe a good 15 min? No wonder people just cut the cheese wherever they are! 
take the pill a hope for a silent smell free fart!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

The previous post just reminded me of something I think I will share.  It was  MANY  years ago when my brother's 3 kids were in the range of 6, 7, and 9 years old.  Here was my brother with a block of cheese at the kitchen table. He was cutting it with one of those tiny cheese saws.  All three kids erupted with laughter and giggles.  Now, giggles from a 6 year old is pretty funny.  Us adults had not yet heard the phrase "Cutting The Cheese",  but the kids had to explain it to us!  It was just so hysterical hearing it from laughing little kids!   LOL!


----------



## soniam

DH and I noticed an increase in noxious fumes in the crowds the week between xmas and New Years. I chalked it up to all of the garbage people were eating and drinking in the parks and what they had been indulging in for the holidays. It wasn't pleasant, and we really noticed it in indoor queues. I guess with such long lines, people weren't willing to get out to go to the restroom. I always take Gasex with me when traveling and even keep it in my purse in the parks, since I too eat bad at WDW.


----------



## disneydizzy2

Dairy and wheat.... Flatulance enablers.


----------



## Uncranky Donald

I am crying, I LOVE this thread dearly...if I were in High School again I'd ask it to promI can't believe so many people can agree that there was a mass farting spree in the queues this holiday season, how crazy!! I'm unfortunately very sensitive to smells so getting butt bombed fer sure stinks (lol), but what are you gonna do? People are people and they're gonna do what they wanna do. And yes, people from other parts of the world see flatulence differently. My friends' daughter is from Mongolia, they spent time there before bringing her home and it is acceptable to release often an openly there. But hey, I still don't wish anyone to get stuck in a cloud of someone else's fumes, Im so sorry everyone....but also thanks for the laughs


----------



## gmboy95

Again this only works if folks comment he hell out of this to force them to announce "farting" during the final podcast of the year as being one of the most commented on posts LOL


----------



## schrammalot

I giggled at work, not going to lie.

Everybody farts, folks!


----------



## GatorChris

This is the greatest thread ever created.

I have definitely been a victim of the "crop duster". You know, the guy/gal who let's it rip while walking, hoping that no one can pin it on them because they're a moving target. I've also caught a healthy dose of sulfur while standing in line, and that's the worst. There's no escape and no breeze to help out. 

I've often wondered if it was one of the characters. How awful that would be to be in the costume after a healthy helping of Walt's Chili.


----------



## RebelHawk

Worst place to be caught in a breezeless area? It has to be between that long hallway at Soarin' before you are broken up into rows or the long hallways in the Space Mountain queue. Zero air movement in those areas and frequently slow moving.


----------



## schrammalot

Also, why does the character spot in EPCOT always smell like a giant cloud of fart?


----------



## saradela

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> While this thread is really very funny, I am going to get serious.  I have read that the normal, HEALTHY body farts exactly 14 times per day.  Not so for me.  Mine must have been in the HUNDREDS.  I am a woman in my 60's.
> I wish so much that I had a warning, so that I could delay it until I got to a bathroom, but no such luck there. My warning is less than one second, and as much as I try, it just cannot be held back.  So I am truly sorry if it may offend anyone.  I started taking an enzyme just before every meal, and that does help a lot.  BUT .... it doesn't take it away completely.  I started taking this enzyme when I started a new job.  My supervisor needed to sit with me in my tiny office cubicle, to train me on the computer with my new job.  So you can imagine my embarrassment. It may have something to do with my love of sweets ??   Maybe I should wear a sign on my back saying  "Sorry to Offend anyone".


----------



## saradela

At least, people can try running and let the fart go all the way , so it won´t be stuck in one  place only, it will be diluted...lol


----------



## schrammalot

I feel your pain. I have GI problems, it's a daily struggle of cropdusting.


----------



## IrishNYC

schrammalot said:


> Also, why does the character spot in EPCOT always smell like a giant cloud of fart?



OMG yes! It stinks in that area, like sewage or Secaucus, NJ!


----------



## schrammalot

IrishNYC said:


> OMG yes! It stinks in that area, like sewage or Secaucus, NJ!



I'm assuming it's lack of air flow, but seriously. Yuckies.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

IrishNYC said:


> OMG yes! It stinks likeSecaucus, NJ!


Awww man - that just ain't right!  (I mean - it's correct, just not right!)  LOL


----------



## Flamingeaux

Our go to way to pass the time in line for a ride is "Who stepped on a duck?"


----------



## *NikkiBell*

This thread....omg....


----------



## schrammalot

*NikkiBell* said:


> This thread....omg....


I hope we leave all of the other threads on the boards in a cloud of... dust.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

schrammalot said:


> I hope we leave all of the other threads on the boards in a cloud of... dust.



LMAO

Make. It. Stop.


----------



## schrammalot

*NikkiBell* said:


> LMAO
> 
> Make. It. Stop.


Never!


----------



## gmboy95

Once again, i am only commenting to try and be sure this becomes one of the most popular threads of the year!


----------



## Vijoge




----------



## RebelHawk

I would love to hear Pete read off the top Dis Board threads and this be one of them.


----------



## NeuroCindy

It's at the start of the 4th page after 3 weeks.  It won't be a top thread.


----------



## schrammalot

Just to let you guys know I'm responding to this at work and cackling. My coworkers are asking why I'm laughing.... I can't tell them over a fart.


----------



## schrammalot

NeuroCindy said:


> It's at the start of the 4th page after 3 weeks.  It won't be a top thread.


Don't take away our fun!


----------



## gmboy95

NeuroCindy said:


> It's at the start of the 4th page after 3 weeks.  It won't be a top thread.


I look it this as a challenge then!!!


----------



## ImDMous

Oh this is too funny.  I support your cause whole-fartedly.


----------



## RebelHawk

While I will not post the link to another website here, I just found a website dedicated to WDW Loo Reviews. They have a pretty good coverage of restrooms around the WDW and includes photos and reviews.


----------



## pjweaver

I'd love to see this trend, but it never will in this forum.

Considering the fact Disney pumps in smells such as cookies on Main Street perhaps this is also manufactured by Disney. It could be a deterrent to get people out of lines faster and back to buying food and tee shirts. If Disney is willing to rent out $700 tents are they really beyond them to try to get souvenir sales up.
#TheTruthIsOutThere #Significant #VoodooStickeyPigWings #GreenCloudAtWDW


----------



## schrammalot

Anyone who is there: What's the fart update? Any better? Gas mask worthy?


----------



## raytheyounger

pjweaver said:


> We simply must rise above these minor annoyances and *turn the other cheek*.



Isn't that just contributing to the problem?


----------



## pjweaver

schrammalot said:


> Anyone who is there: What's the fart update? Any better? Gas mask worthy?



0.21 L/person/hour

down .03 L from the week of 12/26


----------



## maryj11

I do notice some stinky smells while standing in lines that are moving slow. Last trip we were waiting in line for Jungle Cruise, I just kept saying to myself hurry up and get this line moving  ! It seems almost every ride back to the resort on the bus at night there is someone who will let one rip. It is always bad when you are on a crowded bus and cant get away


----------



## ShellieMimi

I was in the HM stretching room today with someone who smelled like meat. I don't mean he smelled like he had just eaten meat, or an appetizing smell like there was a delicious sandwich in his backpack... he just stunk like old, rank, half-spoiled meat. I was able to identify who it was because as he got closer, the smell grew stronger. It was like a slow-motion horror film, "The Stink." Could not get out of there fast enough! How do you not know that you smell like the dumpster behind a deli in July?!


----------



## Sweettears

In order to meet the quota to raise the thread hits you might need to enlist the assistance of the animals at AK. I heard cows are responsible for a significant amount of methane. I'm sure the AK animals contribute their share. Isn't there a couple of warthogs on property. Hakuna mattata.


----------



## NeuroCindy

ShellieMimi said:


> I was in the HM stretching room today with someone who smelled like meat. I don't mean he smelled like he had just eaten meat, or an appetizing smell like there was a delicious sandwich in his backpack... he just stunk like old, rank, half-spoiled meat. I was able to identify who it was because as he got closer, the smell grew stronger. It was like a slow-motion horror film, "The Stink." Could not get out of there fast enough! How do you not know that you smell like the dumpster behind a deli in July?!



There are a handful of medical conditions that can cause this, and they can't all be fixed.  Deodorant doesn't prevent the smell.  Bathing doesn't prevent the smell.  There's no personal hygiene that can fix it if one of those conditions is at play.


----------



## ShellieMimi

NeuroCindy said:


> There are a handful of medical conditions that can cause this, and they can't all be fixed.  Deodorant doesn't prevent the smell.  Bathing doesn't prevent the smell.  There's no personal hygiene that can fix it if one of those conditions is at play.


What medical conditions are these? (Other than the one that causes a "fishy" odor - not applicable here.)


----------



## schrammalot

Sweettears said:


> In order to meet the quota to raise the thread hits you might need to enlist the assistance of the animals at AK. I heard cows are responsible for a significant amount of methane. I'm sure the AK animals contribute their share. Isn't there a couple of warthogs on property. Hakuna mattata.



Hakuna Mafarta.


----------



## NeuroCindy

ShellieMimi said:


> What medical conditions are these? (Other than the one that causes a "fishy" odor - not applicable here.)



Kidney Disease
Liver Disease
Poorly controlled diabetes
Trimethylaminuria
Ketoacidosis (related to diabetes or diet choices)
Ketosis (related to diabetes or diet choices)
Hyperthyroidism
Hyperhidrosis 
Hormonal changes including puberty and menopause
Some medications including SSRIs or SNRIs
Plus diet (spicy foods, garlic, sugar, etc)

I'm sure there's more, that's what I could think of this morning.


----------



## schrammalot

Ketosis is really just breath - and it tastes metallic. Keto-er here. Gum is our friend.

Wonder if WDW would consider harnessing the fart power and using it for power?


----------



## ShellieMimi

NeuroCindy said:


> Kidney Disease
> Liver Disease
> Poorly controlled diabetes
> Trimethylaminuria
> Ketoacidosis (related to diabetes or diet choices)
> Ketosis (related to diabetes or diet choices)
> Hyperthyroidism
> Hyperhidrosis
> Hormonal changes including puberty and menopause
> Some medications including SSRIs or SNRIs
> Plus diet (spicy foods, garlic, sugar, etc)
> 
> I'm sure there's more, that's what I could think of this morning.


While a lot of those might cause an odor, I don't see that any of them could cause the particular odor that I described - except, maybe, diet.

In any event, no matter the cause, he still stunk!


----------



## SunDial

Disney actually encourages this practice.  Isn't everyone able to do 3 "passes" a day.  And then when you have used all of your "passes" up you can ask for another


----------



## schrammalot

So don't waste them on a small toot!


----------



## saradela

I read somewhere that soon they will be selling underwear that doesn't let the fart smell....OMG, I found it!!!, is called :"Flatulance Filtering Men's Hipsters " there are also for women. Disney should sell this,  they are expensive, but in Disney everything is expensive.....they are flatulence filtering, stylish, Effective - shreddies flatulence filtering underwear use the same carbon filter utilized in chemical warfare suits........
*
*


----------



## saradela

OMG, Chemical warfare suits......yeah! you can blow your disguise with a fart.....lol, I never tought of that...


----------



## DemoBri1

I can understand burping somewhat, but not coming out the other end.  I don't care what culture you come from you should always respect the culture of the place you are visiting.  I know we as Americans have been frowned upon for some things that we might deem acceptable here in the U.S., but may not be in other more "starchy" countries.  It seems as though when the shoe is on the other foot visitors from those countries don't seem to play by the same rules.


----------



## DisneyCAL

Sometimes you just can't help it and in those moments you need to learn how to escape the cloud!


----------



## DisneyCAL

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We went to a movie not too long ago and man someone was sure stinking it up. Thing is though in confined spaces like that you'll be hard pressed to find someone who is just going to stand up and say "hey who did it, who made it smell bad". More than likely you'll find people who are just trying to ignore it out of decorum even if most would agree it's decorum not to do that sort of stuff just out there like that. It can be partially cultural but it can also be individual. My dad no matter what embarassment it would give us had not problem doing it in church for example. Some people don't see it as a big deal while others try to be at least more discreet about it.
> 
> *Kinda have to admit this post had me laughing*


This reminds me of the time my husband and I went to see Manchurian Candidate in the theater. I had made some delicious Mahi Mahi. Unfortunately I used some peppers that didn't agree with my husband. He had really wanted to see the movie so we went anyway. At one point in the movie there was a really quiet part and the theater was silent except for my husband who trying with all his might couldn't let it out without a noise. It was loud and hot smelling so much so we had a handful of people laughing hysterically and then putting their shirts over their nose. It was gross but humorous and had me in tears laughing at him so hard.


----------



## freewill

DisneyCAL said:


> This reminds me of the time my husband and I went to see Manchurian Candidate in the theater. I had made some delicious Mahi Mahi. Unfortunately I used some peppers that didn't agree with my husband. He had really wanted to see the movie so we went anyway. At one point in the movie there was a really quiet part and the theater was silent except for my husband who trying with all his might couldn't let it out without a noise. It was loud and hot smelling so much so we had a handful of people laughing hysterically and then putting their shirts over their nose. It was gross but humorous and had me in tears laughing at him so hard.



I am crying with laughter right now; I lost it as soon as I got to Mahi Mahi.  Absolutely the funniest thing I've ever read on the Dis!


----------



## saradela

the how to scape from the cloud was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## prestoncaldwell

Flatulence_ is _natural, and it is unhealthy to hold it.


----------



## DizDaD7

pjweaver said:


> In all seriousness Max and everyone. Disney World hosts tens of thousands of people from all over the globe. Every culture has their own way of doing things, and flatulence is a normal bodily function that everyone does. Not every visitor to the most magical place on earth have the delicacies about their bodies, just look at how some people dress.
> 
> As Americans, we must do our best to accept all people, their beliefs, and their customs. If we do not, we are labeled as arrogant and racist.  There are many, MANY places I have been that smell worse than Disney. We simply must rise above these minor annoyances and *turn the other cheek.*


LoL..Well Played....


----------



## DizDaD7

saradela said:


> I read somewhere that soon they will be selling underwear that doesn't let the fart smell....OMG, I found it!!!, is called :"Flatulance Filtering Men's Hipsters " there are also for women. Disney should sell this,  they are expensive, but in Disney everything is expensive.....they are flatulence filtering, stylish, Effective - shreddies flatulence filtering underwear use the same carbon filter utilized in chemical warfare suits........


Aren't those Mesh?  ...LoL  ---> when in doubt-------Air it out, is what they're thinking. LoL


----------



## Ali

I was walking through fantasyland earlier today when the woman walking towards me said loudly to the person in front of her "stop crop dusting" and I burst out laughing.


----------



## klbrow11

Here is a good article for you all LOL 
Those stinkers might be helping you  

https://www.google.com/amp/uproxx.com/life/farts-are-good-for-you/amp/?client=ms-android-att-us


----------



## FrankDIS72

On the Mummy ride at Universal Studios Florida, there is a scene where there are flames on the roof.  You stop at this scene for about a minute.  Right before this scene, the breaks for the ride vehicle hit so hard that I farted.  Then I continued to fart as the flames formed over my head.  I was so scared that I would cause an explosion in the theme park.


----------



## saradela

FrankDIS72 said:


> On the Mummy ride at Universal Studios Florida, there is a scene where there are flames on the roof.  You stop at this scene for about a minute.  Right before this scene, the breaks for the ride vehicle hit so hard that I farted.  Then I continued to fart as the flames formed over my head.  I was so scared that I would cause an explosion in the theme park.



OMG!!!!!! sooo funny!!!!.......


----------



## saradela

prestoncaldwell said:


> Flatulence_ is _natural, and it is unhealthy to hold it.



according to Lisa Ganjhu, a doctor of osteopathy and a clinical assistant professor of medicine and gastroenterology at NYU Langone Medical Center in New York City is not unhealthy to hold it...Chances are highly unlikely it'll seriously affect your health, says Ganjhu. But try as you might, if your body wants to get rid of some extra air, it's going to happen eventually.  "As you're walking and going about your business, your body will pass the air," says Ganjhu, the only real exception to the "holding in your farts won't seriously injure you" rule is people who have severe obstructions in their colons. "In that case, the colon blows up like a balloon because of the blockage,” says Ganjhu. “If there are any weaknesses in the walls, eventually it can burst."(article by BY ZAHRA BARNES )


----------



## prestoncaldwell

saradela said:


> according to Lisa Ganjhu, a doctor of osteopathy and a clinical assistant professor of medicine and gastroenterology at NYU Langone Medical Center in New York City is not unhealthy to hold it...Chances are highly unlikely it'll seriously affect your health, says Ganjhu. But try as you might, if your body wants to get rid of some extra air, it's going to happen eventually.  "As you're walking and going about your business, your body will pass the air," says Ganjhu, the only real exception to the "holding in your farts won't seriously injure you" rule is people who have severe obstructions in their colons. "In that case, the colon blows up like a balloon because of the blockage,” says Ganjhu. “If there are any weaknesses in the walls, eventually it can burst."(article by BY ZAHRA BARNES )



Not talking about serious injury.  I'm talking about the real physical pain holding gas in can cause.  I'm all for not intentionally spraying the public and waiting until an appropriate place, but if it's gotta blow, it's gotta blow.


----------



## eileenjez

at least you're not down at that level like the little kids


----------



## prestoncaldwell

Oh the humanity!  Think about the children!


----------



## DizDaD7

Hmmmm...  Been Thinking.....Maybe that's why there aren't any bugs in WDW...


----------



## saradela

Let it go, Let it go


----------



## KingLlama

What. In. The. World.


----------



## saradela

some facts  Phytagoras was concerned that a person might fart out his or her soul.  The historian Josephus tells us that an irreverent Roman soldier lowered his pants, bent over, and “spoke such words as you might expect upon such a posture.” The incident took place shortly before the Passover and caused a riot that led to the deaths of 10,000 people.
There were also in Medevial Japanese time a story of  a man named  Fukutomi, who “performed fart dances for the aristocracy.” .
Adolfo Hitler was a lifelong sufferer, he ingested 150 pills a week of  a concocotion that contained the poisons strychnine and atropene, the side effects of these drugs include irritability, insomnia, and poor emotional health, a fact that came to light shortly before Hitler’s death . In november of last year, a woman in tokio was seriously burned after intestinal gas catches fire during laser surgery on her cervix, The blaze burned much of her body, including her waist and legs.


----------



## DizDaD7

saradela said:


> Let it go, Let it go


Well Played.


----------



## DizDaD7

saradela said:


> some facts  Phytagoras was concerned that a person might fart out his or her soul.  The historian Josephus tells us that an irreverent Roman soldier lowered his pants, bent over, and “spoke such words as you might expect upon such a posture.” The incident took place shortly before the Passover and caused a riot that led to the deaths of 10,000 people.
> There were also in Medevial Japanese time a story of  a man named  Fukutomi, who “performed fart dances for the aristocracy.” .
> Adolfo Hitler was a lifelong sufferer, he ingested 150 pills a week of  a concocotion that contained the poisons strychnine and atropene, the side effects of these drugs include irritability, insomnia, and poor emotional health, a fact that came to light shortly before Hitler’s death . In november of last year, a woman in tokio was seriously burned after intestinal gas catches fire during laser surgery on her cervix, The blaze burned much of her body, including her waist and legs.


----------



## Moxiepup

I can't help but imagine my bother-in-law being the instigator in all of these fart stories. He is notorious in our family for laying on the stink! Tall man with a beard and dark, but graying hair... Ring a bell to anyone?

Besides my BIL, other likely culprits are the many children to be found in the World. I'm a substitute teacher. Although I now primarily teach High School and Middle School, years ago I used to sub for the younger kids. I'd walk into the school in the morning and it would smell of crayons, poster paint and hope. By late afternoon, that smell had deteriorated to wet boots, farts and despair. Don't underestimate the power of little bodies to produce copious amounts of foulness!


----------



## FrankDIS72

Here's an idea...if the rock N Roller Coaster broke down, I think the CMs should feed the guests a bucketful of spicy wings and baked beans.  Why?  They all get on the roller coaster and the farts will propel the whole ride train!  Praise the power of flatulence!


----------



## saradela

A nurse asked if she farted , was she contaminating the operating theatre she worked in by quietly farting in the sterile environment during operations, so a Dr named, Dr Kruszelnicki and a  microbiologist in Canberra, made an experiment, and they asked a fellow worker to break wind directly onto two Petri dishes from a distance of 5 centimetres, first fully clothed, then with his trousers down. Overnight, the second Petri dish sprouted visible lumps of two types of bacteria that are usually found only in the gut and on the skin. But the flatus which had passed through clothing caused no bacteria to sprout, which suggests that clothing acts as a filter. (Science for curious discovery). So the final conclusion is  Don’t fart naked near food.


----------



## Disneygrl71

This post has me cracking up!!!


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

Disneygrl71 said:


> This post has me cracking up!!!



I am totally with you!


----------



## saradela

There is a study fron Devon England that  According to that study, the smell of farts, or hydrogen sulfide, can have some incredible health benefits, it can
can quell dementia, smelling farts could help with heart disease, diabetes, and even arthritis, Hydrogen sulfide is toxic in large doses but in tiny amount it helps protect cells and fight illness. I must be the exception confirming the rule, Every time that I smell a fart, my heart almost stops......


----------



## Slapster

I've been on Disboards a while, but this is by far the greatest thread I've ever read. I am laughing so hard I'm in literal pain.


----------



## photophreak

Usually around the end of a full day at Disney, while we cram into a crowd of people to watch the fireworks, I post something on Instagram about how the "Happiest Place on Earth" has transformed to the "Smelliest Place on Earth". There is really nothing quite like the combination of sweat, vomit, flatulence, trash cans, diapers that will wait until they get back to the resort to be changed- all with the lovely overnote of cinnamon roasted almonds + a whiff of cotton candy.  #GoodTimes


----------



## GATORinaZ28

saradela said:


> This post is not to disrespect anybody, but I have a serious question. I just came back from Disney, every thing went smooth, and it was a beautiful trip, BUT, here comes the BUT, everywhere people were farting, without considerations to others, but what amazes me , is that nobody cared, they were walking inside the fumes ,like it smelled like roses, like it was soooo natural, breathing petilence from others like a treat.....one day I was in line for the tower of terror, and a fart came along, it was so bad, it revolved my stomach and I almost vomited, believe me, it took my appetite away for hours, and I had a reservation at Narcossess......not fun. I want to know if this is normal behavior over there. I know that I need to do it but in the restroom or when people are not present.....because this comes from the anus....I dont want anything to do with what comes from an anus that I don´t even know.....Do I have to behave like nothing is happening? like god is talking to me?, Can I make them know that what they just did was unrespectful and grotesque?



'Ohana dinner gets me everytime...


----------



## Thing2008

GAN said:


> I haven't been down in a few years ...but now I really want to book a trip!


Disney should advertise this


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

photophreak said:


> Usually around the end of a full day at Disney, while we cram into a crowd of people to watch the fireworks, I post something on Instagram about how the "Happiest Place on Earth" has transformed to the "Smelliest Place on Earth". There is really nothing quite like the combination of sweat, vomit, flatulence, trash cans, diapers that will wait until they get back to the resort to be changed- all with the lovely overnote of cinnamon roasted almonds + a whiff of cotton candy.  #GoodTimes



DH can never understand why I like to view the fireworks from so far away!  You just summed it up perfectly!


----------



## photophreak

prestoncaldwell said:


> Oh the humanity!  Think about the children!


As the mom of 3 boys, I can assure you the children are part of the problem. haha!


----------



## pjweaver

photophreak said:


> As the mom of 3 boys, I can assure you the children are part of the problem. haha!


This is like that old myth that women fart


----------



## photophreak

pjweaver said:


> This is like that old myth that women fart


 I KNOW! As if...  #IAmADelicateFlower


----------



## Aerin75

photophreak said:


> I KNOW! As if...  #IAmADelicateFlower


I was thinking I am a special snowflake....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Aerin75 said:


> I was thinking I am a special snowflake....


But.........you ARE!!!


----------



## saradela

In one interview with Howard Stern, an American President ( no names here, I dont want to get political ) said that he has never heard his wife  fart and has never been aware of any of her bowel movements. Because who could ever stand a woman who passes gas!. I wish she will give us the secret to that.........


----------



## saradela

The Atlantic Salmon could hear the high frequency sounds emitted by whales, the scientist also discover that the Salmon comunicates with other fish by  fast, repetitive ticks farts, its  a method of sharing information, but then they found out the whales can hear the farts and that's how the whales hunt down the fish. So while the fish are farting their little Morse code warnings about an approaching whale, the whale is only approaching because it's hearing all the fart commotion going on.


----------



## saradela

do you remember  Nancy Grace fart? after the show aired, porn websites tried to buy the clip to post online


----------



## BobC

Peoples' mindsets are that A) They're outside, B) They're inside in a crowded area, C) It's Disney. I'll never see these people again so I can let loose. D) Different cultures sometimes don't frown upon producing flatus. 

It's very rude, but some people are very rude at Disney. They think that since they're spending thousands of dollars that they are above everyone else to ensure they have a good time. Regarding flatus, they feel that they don't need to be uncomfortable and hold it in so they release it - regardless of who is around.


----------



## pjweaver

BobC said:


> Regarding flatus, they feel that they don't need to be uncomfortable and hold it in so they release it - regardless of who is around.


I don't feel like I ever should be uncomfortable, why should being on vacation be special?

No one seems to have issues with people eating in public at Disney. I find that repulsive sometimes, but still do it because I am hungry and it stops my hunger. When I have gas I let one fly and it stops my pain.


----------



## Johndubbya

I look at it this way... I am spending a good amount of money and I am on vacation... I shall fart where I please.  BTW this thread is awesome


----------



## Vivianne

Well, I don't think this can be controlled at every situation.  But some people run out of their hotel rooms or homes to get to Disney for that FP.  Neglecting their bodily functions.  Eventually, the build up will be more than just air, they'll have to go to a bathroom for a sit down.  That's why the smell.

Doesn't prevent me from having a small vial of perfume and dabbing behind my ears.  For every action there's a reaction.


----------



## pjweaver

Vivianne said:


> Well, I don't think this can be controlled at every situation.  But some people run out of their hotel rooms or homes to get to Disney for that FP.  Neglecting their bodily functions.  Eventually, the build up will be more than just air, they'll have to go to a bathroom for a sit down.  That's why the smell.



Umm if memory serves both the smell and the gas are caused bacteria in the gut that produce sulfur dioxide and methane.


----------



## BobC

pjweaver said:


> I don't feel like I ever should be uncomfortable, why should being on vacation be special?
> 
> No one seems to have issues with people eating in public at Disney. I find that repulsive sometimes, but still do it because I am hungry and it stops my hunger. When I have gas I let one fly and it stops my pain.



haha I'm sensing some satire in your post?

All humans produce flatus. I as well. However, I won't do it in a crowded area or an enclosed ride. Imagine letting one rip on Mission Space!


----------



## Elle23

saradela said:


> In one interview with Howard Stern, an American President ( no names here, I dont want to get political ) said that he has never heard his wife  fart and has never been aware of any of her bowel movements. Because who could ever stand a woman who passes gas!. I wish she will give us the secret to that.........



I have been married for almost 26 years, and my husband has never, not one time, passed gas in front of me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So I went to an RV show today at one of the convention centers here and I got reminded of this thread...wonder why


----------



## pjweaver

BobC said:


> haha I'm sensing some satire in your post?
> 
> All humans produce flatus. I as well. However, I won't do it in a crowded area or an enclosed ride. Imagine letting one rip on Mission Space!


Imagine? It's one of two goals I have every time I ride that.


----------



## Aerin75

pjweaver said:


> Imagine? It's one of two goals I have every time I ride that.


Oh so THAT'S why I was nauseous....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aerin75 said:


> Oh so THAT'S why I was nauseous....



But the nausea from the motion and the nausea from smell should cancel each out out, like a double negative, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Elle23 said:


> I have been married for almost 26 years, and my husband has never, not one time, passed gas in front of me.



I am not going to say if my wife an I are the same, but will add that we refer to each other as "Atlantic salmons"


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'd like to congratulate everyone on keeping this thread going. That takes some talent. LMAO


----------



## pjweaver

Elle23 said:


> I have been married for almost 26 years, and my husband has never, not one time, passed gas in front of me.


My first thought is your husband stands behind you a lot.


----------



## saradela

Elle23 said:


> I have been married for almost 26 years, and my husband has never, not one time, passed gas in front of me.



does he has a brother that i can be *introduced* to? lol


----------



## saradela

ok, lets said that you need to pass gas because is killing you......but,  how about people who does that on purpose?  There are videos on line, of people that go to Disneyworld , just to fart and film reactions, so they can post it later......that is sooooo gross!


----------



## saradela

probably they like  schadenfreude (  is pleasure derived from the misfortune of others ) German

AvenueQ


----------



## Aerin75

saradela said:


> schadenfreude


It's such a wonderful word....


----------



## saradela

so, it comes to, to Fart or not to fart?  let´s follow the airplane etiquette, and it is , walking up and down the aisle (street) so that the odour is distributed over a larger area......


----------



## Aerin75

saradela said:


> so, it comes to, to Fart or not to fart?  let´s follow the airplane etiquette, and it is , walking up and down the aisle (street) so that the odour is distributed over a larger area......


I agree!

And if you have to in a car, open the window even if it's freezing cold!  (At least, that's the rule in our household!)


----------



## saradela

scientists, have found, that if they give seaweed to cows, they fart much less, than other cows who does not  it seaweed .... crustaceans do not fart.....so let´s eat sushi......
birds don´t fart,


----------



## Aerin75

I've come up with one more avoidance technique.  Don't wear skinny jeans - and I don't mean the style.  I mean that pair of jeans you switch into when you're feeling skinny.


----------



## Elliesmommy

As long as nobody lets it rip, cuts the cheese, toots, blows their horn....etc while I am in a Mission Space pod, I am okay. Flatulence happens.


----------



## Aerin75

Elliesmommy said:


> As long as nobody lets it rip, cuts the cheese, toots, blows their horn....etc while I am in a Mission Space pod, I am okay. Flatulence happens.


Seriously!  I get nauseous enough as it is....


----------



## hill6

I can say that I have been struck with a bad case of gas one trip. We were out playing mini-golf.  Our daughter and her boyfriend were with us.   My daughter was mortified to say the least.  She still yells at me about it to this day and it was almost 10 years ago.   

I say it is all the food that we eat outside our normal diet.


----------



## The10sPro

This is the best thing I've read all day!!!!


----------



## disneychik21

This is seriously my favorite thread ever. I haven't laughed this much in a long time.


----------



## Octoberbaby

My husband swears that the more you fart the longer you live, and if you hold it in, your stomach will explode.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Octoberbaby said:


> My husband swears that the more you fart the longer you live, and if you hold it in, your stomach will explode.


Than my wife will live to be a thousand. 

MG


----------



## Octoberbaby

Maistre Gracey said:


> Than my wife will live to be a thousand.
> 
> MG


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Flamingeaux said:


> Our go to way to pass the time in line for a ride is "Who stepped on a duck?"


In our household, it's "LOW FLYING GEESE!"


----------



## brooke789

Phdmama06 said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> I remember this one time my husband and I were standing in line for the Mexico boat ride in EPCOT and someone in the line kept letting them loose.  It smelled horrible, whatever they had eaten recently was vile.  A woman nearby literally yells "STOP FARTING!" to whoever it was.  Of course, nobody fessed up.  Seriously, who would?!  We still laugh about that moment to this day.



This happened to us, except it was my son who was the offender.  The kids has always had the worst - literally the worst gas.  I felt bad for everyone around us.  haha  (No yelling from anyone but same ride and you know how close everyone is).


----------



## RebelHawk

Yesterday was our arrival day for this trip. We hit HS yesterday without so much as a passing unpleasant smell. Today will be ther real challenge. AK in the morning followed by Epcot Flower and Garden for grazing (and drinking) around the world and then back to AK for Tiffins and River of Light show. I might be charged up by the time we get back to the ROL show.


----------



## saradela

without words : Farting Man - Britains Got Talent 2009


----------



## Aerin75

I was thinking of this thread as I was going through some visitors' center on a trip this week having eaten rich & local foods.


----------



## mustinjourney

BobC said:


> haha I'm sensing some satire in your post?
> 
> All humans produce flatus. I as well. However, I won't do it in a crowded area or an enclosed ride. Imagine letting one rip on Mission Space!



challenge accepted!  Might have to do this to the wife next time.  hahahaha


----------



## saradela

Since we are talking about Space, have you ever wandered what happens when you fart in Space?

“If you fart in zero G, you have a major problem,” said Derrick Pitts from The Franklin Institute in Philadelphia, US.

Speaking to tech blog, Geekadelphia, he explained: “If you fart...the gas stays right there. It doesn’t go anywhere.

“It hovers right around there.”


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I have encountered guests doing this in several areas. Depending on where, I sometimes wonder "why?"

I do think that there is only one location on WDW property where it might be acceptable. That is on Journey Into Imagination in the smell lab (only after the scent has been released lol).


----------



## agame2323

By far the funniest tread this year!!


----------



## EmmabaRose

All this thread has done is make me want to fart.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

EmmabaRose said:


> All this thread has done is make me want to fart.


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

Octoberbaby said:


> My husband swears that the more you fart the longer you live, and if you hold it in, your stomach will explode.


The man will fart or burp anywhere anytime.  We do NOT vacationwith his family.  Way too much of a methane release in that house between him and his 5 sons!


----------



## JuneChickie

saradela said:


> without words : Farting Man - Britains Got Talent 2009


----------



## 1911

This thread reminds me of our first stay at the world,we were staying at POR in parterre place mansion.We were walking back to our room with some other guests after a long day at the parks.I had some stomach issues and really needed to relieve myself of the excess pressure.I briskly walked ahead of the group about 40 yards and did the deed.I continued on 
and a few moments later I heard a commotion from behind me.I turned around to see the entire group stopped dead in their tracks unable to continue as if they had hit a invisible force field! All were covering their faces and gagging.
Hindsight being what it is,if I had known the potency of said expulsion I would have dropped back behind every one to relieve my pain.I still hear about it from the wife and daughter.


----------



## Aerin75

1911 said:


> This thread reminds me of our first stay at the world,we were staying at POR in parterre place mansion.We were walking back to our room with some other guests after a long day at the parks.I had some stomach issues and really needed to relieve myself of the excess pressure.I briskly walked ahead of the group about 40 yards and did the deed.I continued on
> and a few moments later I heard a commotion from behind me.I turned around to see the entire group stopped dead in their tracks unable to continue as if they had hit a invisible force field! All were covering their faces and gagging.
> Hindsight being what it is,if I had known the potency of said expulsion I would have dropped back behind every one to relieve my pain.I still hear about it from the wife and daughter.


Hey, at least you tried to be considerate!


----------



## gr8leg8

brussel sprouts


----------



## McNs

gr8leg8 said:


> brussel sprouts


You beat me to it


----------



## saradela

Have you ever wondered why do farts smell worse in the shower?


----------



## pjweaver

I know this hasn't received the mainstream attention needed, but it really deserves a mention on the daily fix.
#MakeItHappenCraig


----------



## Aerin75

To paraphrase my kid and her friends- men fart more; women fart worse.

Not entirely sure what they meant by that.


----------



## MeliMel702

When I'm stressed or just depressed, I come to this thread to cheer myself up. Thanks for the laughs everybody!


----------



## saradela

comical hippo fart


----------



## saradela

Do human farts contribute to global warming?

NO. Cows on the other hand .....there are 1.3 to 1.5 billion cows on Planet Earth. They have 4 stomachs so According to a Danish study, the average cow produces enough methane per year to do the same greenhouse damage as four tons of carbon dioxide .Methane is twenty one times more potent at trapping heat from the Sun than carbon dioxide.


----------



## Atilley

I read this thread a few months ago and today I saw this shirt. I bought it and fully expect DH to wear it at Disney this month.


----------



## aVASTGrl

I'm mortified to say, my father is a Proud Public Farter  He'll let 'em rip anywhere and everywhere, and they are LOUD!! I don't think he even notices anymore, they just erupt as he walks. If a graying Italian man who looks like he stepped straight out of The Godfather wearing a Pirates t-shirt farts at you at Disney, it's probably my Dad. We're going on a family vacation this summer to a luxury resort, (like, the kind that celebs frequent) and we've implored him repeatedly he can't fart in public there. But we all know it will happen, and definitely within earshot of either the hotel manager, somebody famous, or both.


----------



## pjweaver

If you have not seen this weeks Universal show, Craig and Ryno covered this. @Ryno made it clear that farting will happen in lines.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I must be 7 because I find this thread  hilarious


----------



## saradela

Atilley said:


> View attachment 236753 I read this thread a few months ago and today I saw this shirt. I bought it and fully expect DH to wear it at Disney this month.



Lol! when you come back tell us, how did it go please.....


----------



## Punkrockbebop

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> While this thread is really very funny, I am going to get serious.  I have read that the normal, HEALTHY body farts exactly 14 times per day.  Not so for me.  Mine must have been in the HUNDREDS.  I am a woman in my 60's.
> I wish so much that I had a warning, so that I could delay it until I got to a bathroom, but no such luck there. My warning is less than one second, and as much as I try, it just cannot be held back.  So I am truly sorry if it may offend anyone.  I started taking an enzyme just before every meal, and that does help a lot.  BUT .... it doesn't take it away completely.  I started taking this enzyme when I started a new job.  My supervisor needed to sit with me in my tiny office cubicle, to train me on the computer with my new job.  So you can imagine my embarrassment. It may have something to do with my love of sweets ??   Maybe I should wear a sign on my back saying  "Sorry to Offend anyone".




<<Another serious comment from someone formerly prone to gas, here>>

If you are looking for a solution to the putt-putt problem, try cutting out sweets, and curb overeating.  Also, increase the amount of alkaline foods in your diet (vegetables & herbs), lower the acidic foods (meat, coffee, etc), and add natural probiotic foods like real brined sauerkraut (as opposed to the vinegar type, which is not fermented), kimchi, or kombucha.  I've noticed from my own experience and experimentation that these things are related to bloating and gas: too much sugar, a digestive tract that is too slow moving (too much animal protein and processed carbs, not enough vegetables and fiber), and a diet that is overly acid.  All together are particularly volatile.  I can almost guarantee if you try these things, your problem will (ahem) dissipate.    Unless it's a medical problem.

It's hard to control these things while on vacation in a place that is geared toward excess and treats, so I'm trying to have as many vegetables as I can while at WDW, not to overeat too badly, and keeping the sweets and alcohol to a minimum.  Also, last time I was there I took an Uber to Publix in the beginning of our trip and picked up some Kombucha to keep in our resort room fridge, especially the flavor with Chia seeds in it to help keep things moving (I'm taking some dry Chia with me next time in case I can't find this flavor, again).  Another trick I discovered is to take a lot of capsules of Ceylon Cinnamon and ground Fennel Seed whenever I find I have eaten too much or after eating something that is gas-causing.

<<end of public service message, resume the hilarity!>>


----------



## Punkrockbebop

BobC said:


> Peoples' mindsets are that A) They're outside, B) They're inside in a crowded area, C) It's Disney. I'll never see these people again so I can let loose. D) Different cultures sometimes don't frown upon producing flatus.
> 
> It's very rude, but some people are very rude at Disney. They think that since they're spending thousands of dollars that they are above everyone else to ensure they have a good time. Regarding flatus, they feel that they don't need to be uncomfortable and hold it in so they release it - regardless of who is around.




While it's probably true that some people are just rude, I think some people actually can't control it.  You've never had one escape by accident?


----------



## Punkrockbebop

saradela said:


> scientists, have found, that if they give seaweed to cows, they fart much less, than other cows who does not  it seaweed .... crustaceans do not fart.....so let´s eat sushi......
> birds don´t fart,




The cows are fed all kinds of stuff that is not natural to their digestive system, which is probably the cause of their gas.  The meat industry relies pretty heavily on corn feed, for instance.  Also, they overstuff them.


----------



## saradela

I wish, that Disney is taking notes for a restaurant with probiotic food , less carb and alkaline foods ...thanks Punkrockbebop for the input....


----------



## earfulofmagic

I was just thinking "wow, I need to spend less time on these forums." After spontaneously reading every post of this thread, never mind. HERE. TO. STAY.

Thank you @saradela for the gift of this thread, and your first post especially. I want to get "Do I have to behave like nothing is happening? like god is talking to me?" cross-stitched and hung on my wall. 

Long live this thread!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Also, for this thread's enjoyment:


----------



## StraightToDumbo

It's the theme park food. My family eats way different on vacation and it reeks havoc on your balances.


----------



## Punkrockbebop

I forgot to mention one more tip.  If you are gluten intolerant you may be familiar with those yummy OMG it's GF brownies that Disney serves at many locations.  Well, they are also sugar-free, and the sugar alcohols from the sugar substitutes they use in them cause major gas.  Beware anything with sugar alcohols!


----------



## saradela

earfulofmagic said:


> I was just thinking "wow, I need to spend less time on these forums." After spontaneously reading every post of this thread, never mind. HERE. TO. STAY.
> 
> Thank you @saradela for the gift of this thread, and your first post especially. I want to get "Do I have to behave like nothing is happening? like god is talking to me?" cross-stitched and hung on my wall.
> 
> Long live this thread!



Thanks to you, and to all the DIS  fans   that have made their contribution to this thread......


----------



## saradela

A Revenge Fart......


----------



## mcd2745

I don't think it's just WDW. I'm in NYC and take the subway every day. I've noticed lately (it's impossible not to) that people are letting 'em (the SBD variety) go much more frequently on the subway. In an outdoor queue at WDW is bad, but on a crowded NYC subway...is absolutely diabolical.


----------



## earfulofmagic

For sure. I think this is a worldwide phenomenon  

But I feel for you on the subway. Outdoors and big, open, airy rooms with windows are understandable, but enclosed metal tubes underground...


----------



## Aerin75

I'm pretty sure this is either Monty Python or inspired by them.  With the kiddo laying on the couch, I got an "I fart in your general direction" from over there.  That reminded me that that is a "classic," um, retort, when one is let loose in our family.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Yes! Monty Python! Your kid has good taste in movies 

I remember a friend in high school wearing a shirt with that saying. He got sent home for a dress code violation!


----------



## saradela

The name " Poop", comes from the Middle English word "popen" or "poupen," which originally meant "fart." The name "poop" was based upon the sound of the fart.
 Some people can not Fart or poop, and that becomes a serius problem (Pramod Kerkar, MD) ......They removed this from a man in China a few days back a Megacolon problem, I just can t  imagine the pain he was into, he coudn t pass gas or poop...

https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/376...n-caused-constipation-to-build-up-over-years/


----------



## earfulofmagic

OH MY, THAT PICTURE. WOW. That looks awful and so terribly painful. Good for him to have had the surgery!


----------



## saradela

up's , doble post


----------



## saradela

when someone's else's fart , saves you life.......


----------



## saradela

Do you remember the movie, the Last King of Scotland scene , when the King thought that he was dying , and the American Doctor helps him fart, in fact , the king is so relieved , that he spares the doctor's life when the doctor has an affair with his wife, meanwhile the king sends to cut her head off?


----------



## saradela

Doctor's  Advice in the movie, "you can't mix beer and aspirin or you wont be able to fart"


----------



## huntconn

It smells awful in here. What did you people have for breakfast?


----------



## pjweaver

huntconn said:


> It smells awful in here. What did you people have for breakfast?


Biscuit's and sausage gravy, baconcakes, cheesy grits, and Waffle House hash browns covered chunked and peppered.

You know, the usual


----------



## Amanda999

(Can't imagine I'm the first to post this: sorry I missed it if not!)

One of the funniest Dis threads of all time is on this topic (as that OP phrased it: 'eating farts' while in line). Enjoy!
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-useless-rant.3189888/


----------



## ton80

Taco Bell Double Decker Tacos make me fart.


----------



## Aerin75

huntconn said:


> It smells awful in here. What did you people have for breakfast?


Lots of meat.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I have to admit I find this thread a little smelly but thought you guys might enjoy this behind the scenes prank on Harry Potter:


----------



## saradela

I found that there are pills for good smelling farts in Europe....


----------



## saradela

In fact, they have even  
*Special xmas edition chocolate aroma fart pill*


----------



## saradela

*DATA SHEET*
CONTENTS 60 capsules (bovine based gelatin envelope, certified Kosher and EU Halal)
PACKAGING pill bottle or zip aluminium sachet depending on stocks
HOW TO 2 to 6 capsules per day at meal times, depending on one's condition, diet and the desired effect
POIDS NET 23.5 g
ORIGIN France



Every year we wonder if we should do it and this year it is done! Our renowned fart pill is back with a xmas fragrance based on real cocoa. You can now fart through to the New Year in grand style.

The pills have the usual benefits of our recipe like reducing intestinal gas and bloating.


----------



## saradela

They have Valentine´s ginger fart pill and also for  smelly Dogs......


----------



## earfulofmagic

Ha! I believe it was Benjamin Franklin who thought developing a product like that was a medical research priority.

... and it *was* him! Quick take: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fart_Proudly


----------



## saradela

earfulofmagic said:


> Ha! I believe it was Benjamin Franklin who thought developing a product like that was a medical research priority.
> 
> ... and it *was* him! Quick take: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fart_Proudly



And I agree with him....is a medical reserch priority..


----------



## Spencer Wright

Forget about the farting.... I went last year late June and people with bad B.O. was so rancid the one day I left Magic Kingdom because it was making me nauseous.  Like I'll run in intense summer heat and not smell like that after.

Some of my faith in humanity chiseled away that trip...


----------



## Plutes

IrishNYC said:


> OMG yes! It stinks in that area, like sewage or Secaucus, NJ!


Okay, I can't even *remember* the last time I logged in here - I thought I may have even forgotten my password.  But, when I saw my hometown mentioned, I felt compelled to come out of hiding.  Secaucus hasn't smelled like farts/sewage/pig farms in years.  I promise.  Unless the hubs had beans with dinner.  Then, that's another story, and I have no comment.

Speaking of stories, I have to add my favorite.

This was in 1997, the first time hubs & I were there together.  We were sitting on the benches in China, before you go inside the theater for the movie.  An older woman came down the aisle in front of us, plopped down, and proceeded to lift her left leg and butt cheek and let. it. RIP.  I thought I was hearing things.  I looked at my hubby for clarification and all I saw was the park map in his hands, shaking.  He was hiding his face behind it, because he couldn't stop laughing.  Now, we were both acting like giggling 10 year-olds at this point, and this other middle-aged woman comes sliding down the bench toward me and says (very loudly, mind you) 'Can you believe this?  I brought  my mother here, and now this lady is going to kill her.  She's going to kill my mother.'  She was completely serious, and we lost it all over again.  Twenty years later, it's *still* one of my favorite Disney memories, and it always will be.  I remember my husband hugging my face to his chest during the movie to muffle the laughter because I just couldn't stop.  I had tears running down my face by the time it was over.

Ahhh, good times.

Carry on, stinkmeisters...


----------



## earfulofmagic

Plutes said:


> I thought I was hearing things. I looked at my hubby for clarification and all I saw was the park map in his hands, shaking.





Plutes said:


> and this other middle-aged woman comes sliding down the bench toward me and says (very loudly, mind you) 'Can you believe this? I brought my mother here, and now this lady is going to kill her. She's going to kill my mother.' She was completely serious,



I'm CRYING.  love this story!!!


----------



## IrishNYC

Plutes said:


> Okay, I can't even *remember* the last time I logged in here - I thought I may have even forgotten my password.  But, when I saw my hometown mentioned, I felt compelled to come out of hiding.  Secaucus hasn't smelled like farts/sewage/pig farms in years.  I promise.  Unless the hubs had beans with dinner.  Then, that's another story, and I have no comment.
> 
> Speaking of stories, I have to add my favorite.
> 
> This was in 1997, the first time hubs & I were there together.  We were sitting on the benches in China, before you go inside the theater for the movie.  An older woman came down the aisle in front of us, plopped down, and proceeded to lift her left leg and butt cheek and let. it. RIP.  I thought I was hearing things.  I looked at my hubby for clarification and all I saw was the park map in his hands, shaking.  He was hiding his face behind it, because he couldn't stop laughing.  Now, we were both acting like giggling 10 year-olds at this point, and this other middle-aged woman comes sliding down the bench toward me and says (very loudly, mind you) 'Can you believe this?  I brought  my mother here, and now this lady is going to kill her.  She's going to kill my mother.'  She was completely serious, and we lost it all over again.  Twenty years later, it's *still* one of my favorite Disney memories, and it always will be.  I remember my husband hugging my face to his chest during the movie to muffle the laughter because I just couldn't stop.  I had tears running down my face by the time it was over.
> 
> Ahhh, good times.
> 
> Carry on, stinkmeisters...


Farts are always funny. Always! (And it's my doody  as a NYer to make fun of NJ! )


----------



## EmmabaRose

EmmabaRose said:


> All this thread has done is make me want to fart.



No word of a lie I was about to post the exact same sentence word for word, only to find out I'd done it 6 months ago!


----------



## earfulofmagic

EmmabaRose said:


> No word of a lie I was about to post the exact same sentence word for word, only to find out I'd done it 6 months ago!





I would use caution when walking in crowds at F&W, everyone. Or near someone solo in an open space as they clearly try to evade others...


----------



## Aerin75

I am rediscovering the joys of having a pet to blame these on....


----------



## earfulofmagic

Be loud, be proud!


----------



## StraightToDumbo

Just returned from WDW and that stench is all over, especially in the morning. I don't think it's farts. It must be something else.


----------



## mamamelody2

Haha, what a hilarious thread!
I don't recall "smelling it" at all on our last trip.
Hopefully our upcoming trip will be the same.


----------



## merrick

saradela said:


> According to that study, the smell of farts, or hydrogen sulfide, can have some incredible health benefits,



based on this point, i would expect locals in the orlando area to be SUPER-healthy breathing in the sulphuric rankness of that tap water.  

when we stayed at disney, i woke in the middle of the night for a pee.  i walked in the bathroom and remembered wondering how kids or DH got up, took a crap in the bathroom and back to bed without me hearing since the bathroom smelled. i came to realize EVERY time i used the bathroom it stunk... i realized it was the "fresh" water in the toilet that smelled so bad.  

funny thread!!!


----------



## saradela

Hello, just updating this thread, 
Happy Birthday thread!


----------



## saradela

Anyways, I just returned from a Disneyworld trip!!!, and Guess What?  Not even one Fart!!!!! I don t know what Magic does Disney implemented, but it was fabulous!  Parks were Packed , as always in Christmas time, but it really smelled like Christmas!!!! I dont Know what element on the dinning plan they took out, but ...Thank you Disney, from the bottom of my heart.....Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## earfulofmagic

saradela said:


> Anyways, I just returned from a Disneyworld trip!!!, and Guess What?  Not even one Fart!!!!! I don t know what Magic does Disney implemented, but it was fabulous!  Parks were Packed , as always in Christmas time, but it really smelled like Christmas!!!! I dont Know what element on the dinning plan they took out, but ...Thank you Disney, from the bottom of my heart.....Happy Holidays everyone!!!



Glad you had a stink-free trip!!   happy holidays saradela, this thread is still the best gift of all!


----------



## Aerin75

earfulofmagic said:


> Glad you had a stink-free trip!!   happy holidays saradela, this thread is still the best gift of all!


Here here!  Gave me many smiles this year. 

Glad you had a great trop saradela!


----------



## saradela

earfulofmagic said:


> Glad you had a stink-free trip!!   happy holidays saradela, this thread is still the best gift of all!


----------



## saradela

Aerin75 said:


> Here here!  Gave me many smiles this year.
> 
> Glad you had a great trop saradela!


----------



## saradela

saradela said:


>


----------



## saradela

I just read this, *it's* *too* funny to let this pass...

Fight over farting passenger forces pilot to make emergency landing

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/com...es-pilot-to-make-emergency-landing/vi-BBJkHIv


----------



## Mumketeer

OMG, too funny.


----------



## WDW_Ding

.


----------



## UncleMike101

Note to self:
Next trip to WDW bring a can of Febreze Air Effects into the parks...................


----------



## WDW_Ding

I heard that they just installed *Anti-farting Radio Interference and Environmental Logistics (ARIEL)* technology in the Magic Kingdom. 

It gets rid of those perky farts and smells. 

Be glad that WDW has made this a Part of Your World.


----------



## saradela




----------



## saradela

WDW_Ding said:


> I heard that they just installed *Anti-farting Radio Interference and Environmental Logistics (ARIEL)* technology in the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> It gets rid of those perky farts and smells.
> 
> Be glad that WDW has made this a Part of Your World.


----------



## bluejasmine

OMG nothing worse then being trapped in attraction queue and all of a sudden...  You smell it... Its some strangers gas.... LOL no really it freaks me out, my family teases me bc I have this strange fear of inhaling it..lol


----------



## FrankDIS72

I recently rode the Haunted Mansion.  In the stretching room when the lights went out, another guest ripped a loud and nasty fart.  You never heard so many people laughing in an attraction before!


----------



## earfulofmagic

FrankDIS72 said:


> I recently rode the Haunted Mansion.  In the stretching room when the lights went out, another guest ripped a loud and nasty fart.  You never heard so many people laughing in an attraction before!



That is amazing!!!

The last time we were on Star Tours, our spaceship was full to the brim and someone farted. It was super warm and stifling in there too, which only helped the fart linger.


----------



## Bill007

Reminds me of Egypt. Both have a toot-in-common.


----------



## JessyP

This thread is the best thing I've ever read on this forum! Thanks for sharing all of these funny stories...


----------



## saradela




----------



## Arielfan98

Ha! I just found this thread now. Better late than never, right?


----------



## dizneefan13

It blows my mind that there is a 13 page thread about farting at Disney parks. Walt would be so proud!


----------



## earfulofmagic

dizneefan13 said:


> It blows my mind that there is a 13 page thread about farting at Disney parks. Walt would be so proud!



I honestly hope this thread never ends!


----------



## RebelHawk

earfulofmagic said:


> I honestly hope this thread never ends!



I want this tread to get a mention on the DIS Unplugged Podcast.


----------



## Spencer Wright

One time we were on the bus back from Epcot going to AKL, and I was standing at the very front, and my mother and sister were toward the very back (crowded bus).  I looked back about halfway through and everyone back there looked like there were going to be sick.

We got off the bus and my mother starting pointing at this man, shouting, 'hey, that man was having gas on me, he made the bus stink', over and over again; and wanted to me to do something about it.

What the hell I am supposed to do about it?


----------



## Bill007

Spencer Wright said:


> One time we were on the bus back from Epcot going to AKL, and I was standing at the very front, and my mother and sister were toward the very back (crowded bus).  I looked back about halfway through and everyone back there looked like there were going to be sick.
> 
> We got off the bus and my mother starting pointing at this man, shouting, 'hey, that man was having gas on me, he made the bus stink', over and over again; and wanted to me to do something about it.
> 
> What the hell I am supposed to do about it?


Wow! Sounds like you mom was really raising a stink!


----------



## TCups4Me

I’ve seen this thread daily and have never clicked. You finally got me. And now I know that it really IS just about farting.


----------



## saradela

Spencer Wright said:


> One time we were on the bus back from Epcot going to AKL, and I was standing at the very front, and my mother and sister were toward the very back (crowded bus).  I looked back about halfway through and everyone back there looked like there were going to be sick.
> 
> We got off the bus and my mother starting pointing at this man, shouting, 'hey, that man was having gas on me, he made the bus stink', over and over again; and wanted to me to do something about it.
> 
> What the hell I am supposed to do about it?



 I Am Asking myself the same question. I don t know if it is legal to spray the air with spray deodorant? just enough to not be nauseated?


----------



## jbhodj

Farts are funny, I have a 14 yo boy now and Im relearning what farts are all about. 

Whoever shared that link about the rant of eating farts? OMG I had tears in my eyes. That rant was hilarious. and the first post after it, I dont think we are in Kansas anymore ToTo. OMG.


----------



## yaksack

bluejasmine said:


> OMG nothing worse then being trapped in attraction queue and all of a sudden...  You smell it... Its some strangers gas.... LOL no really it freaks me out, my family teases me bc I have this strange fear of inhaling it..lol



I hope your mouth was’t open!


----------



## lodgelady

I agree with the OP! I have noticed a lot of bad, stinky fumes in lines and walking around the parks the last couple of times too. I have been coming to Disney for many years and don’t remember such a noticeable problem before.

*My conspiracy theory*: Disney puts fiber or some other filler into their buffet foods so we will feel full and not occupy the table as long or eat as much. 
Also _Disney Dining plan encourages_ people eating way more than they are used to.


----------



## saradela

lodgelady said:


> I agree with the OP! I have noticed a lot of bad, stinky fumes in lines and walking around the parks the last couple of times too. I have been coming to Disney for many years and don’t remember such a noticeable problem before.
> 
> *My conspiracy theory*: Disney puts fiber or some other filler into their buffet foods so we will feel full and not occupy the table as long or eat as much.
> Also _Disney Dining plan encourages_ people eating way more than they are used to.




Your conspiracy Theory must be right!!!!!


----------



## dznycrzy

Aaaand I just wasted an hour of my life that I’ll never get back , reading this thread! I laughed so hard!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

When you are laughing so hard - that time is NEVER wasted !   It means that you got some endorphins that help to keep you healthy !   Have a great evening !


----------



## maryj11

dznycrzy said:


> Aaaand I just wasted an hour of my life that I’ll never get back , reading this thread! I laughed so hard!


----------



## rdaky

This happened to us in the line to FOP. Someone dropped one that just smelled like much more than a fart, and it was really bad. I try to not make a scene, but I had to hold my nose. And my kids, who tend to be a little dramatic, were gagging, eyes watering. My 12 year old started crying (hormones!) and my 8 year old was leaning over queue rails saying that she was going to throw up. At that point I'd normally hush them, but it was disgusting and it kept happening during the final part of the line.


----------



## 3kidsdad

About 14 years ago, my DD (the one in my profile pic) was two years old. We had a lunch reservation at Mama Melrose’s and ordered her a lemonade to drink. We then had a FP for The Great Movie Ride . So as we wait in the queue and get in in our car sitting in our row was my DW and my DD who had her feet on my wife’s knees, her butt on my wife’s chest and my wife had her arms wrapped around her. Just as we were leaving the Wizard of Oz scene my wife leans into me and says “We need to go check her diaper when we get off of here”. 

Well, just as we enter the area where we are watching the last of the film clips and the cars who are behind you now pull up next to you my wife realizes my daughter has had explosive diarrhea, it has leaked out of the diaper, is running all over my wife’s shirt and the smell could only be described as If diarrhea had diarrhea, in July, in a porta potty in the direct sun in Florida. It was so bad there were two women sitting in the row behind us fanning themselves with park maps and gagging. We finally roll to a stop to get off the ride and we realize it was so bad that it had now rolled off of my wife and was in the seat. My wife being the trooper she is wrapped her arms around my daughter, pinned her to her chest and began walking towards the closest bathrooms. I grab our four year old son and find the closest cast member to let them know my daughter “had had an accident” in our seats. 

The cast member replied, “oh, it’s no problem, happens all the time.”

I tell her “you don’t understand, it’s bad”.

She says “we will get it cleaned up in no time, don’t worry about it.”

I offered to clean it up again, but was denied by the cast member. I, to this day, will never forget the look she gave me as me and the four year old were heading to the nearest gift shop to go by new shirts and pants for both my wife and daughter. 

To this day, my daughter will still not drink lemonade.


----------



## WebmasterPete

I don't venture onto the boards often, I'll admit.  Look at my post count and keep in mind I was the first person to ever post on these boards in August of 1997.  So, when I do wander over here on a sleepless night and decide to check out this forum -  I see this thread.  This thread is 2 years old.  You're talking about farting in theme parks for two years.  Every day I understand more and more why I love you folks so much!


----------



## KingLlama

Stay out of the damn beans.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

I didn’t fart, but this thread had me laughing so hard I just peed myself a little.


----------



## GAN

@JenniferYoung44 Now we really have problems!!


----------



## TheRealDrDisney

WebmasterPete said:


> I don't venture onto the boards often, I'll admit.  Look at my post count and keep in mind I was the first person to ever post on these boards in August of 1997.  So, when I do wander over here on a sleepless night and decide to check out this forum -  I see this thread.  This thread is 2 years old.  You're talking about farting in theme parks for two years.  Every day I understand more and more why I love you folks so much!



I would NOT recommend that as a scent for the Magic Candle Company!  ;-)


----------



## KingLlama

"To all who come to this happy place....if you smelt it, you dealt it."

-Walt E. Disney


----------



## kbelle8995

Don't go to Universal, they got a troll over there that does it with glitter.LOL


----------



## PamNC

WebmasterPete said:


> I don't venture onto the boards often, I'll admit.  Look at my post count and keep in mind I was the first person to ever post on these boards in August of 1997.  So, when I do wander over here on a sleepless night and decide to check out this forum -  I see this thread.  This thread is 2 years old.  You're talking about farting in theme parks for two years.  Every day I understand more and more why I love you folks so much!


We aim to please Pete!!! Thanks for all you do for us. Can't wait to meet you in person at the event in August.


----------



## PamNC

this isn't about farting - but closely related. Once I had dinner at Tony's Town Square (mistake!!) and afterwards in the ladies room there was a lady making the most disgusting groaning in pain noises. I wonder if the food made her sick? but I digress, she was so loud and sounded so bad that me and another guest asked her if she was okay. She couldn't stop groaning. And no, it was not a happy groan... she was clearly sick. I'll never forget it.


----------



## GAN

PamNC said:


> this isn't about farting - but closely related. Once I had dinner at Tony's Town Square (mistake!!) and afterwards in the ladies room there was a lady making the most disgusting groaning in pain noises. I wonder if the food made her sick? but I digress, she was so loud and sounded so bad that me and another guest asked her if she was okay. She couldn't stop groaning. And no, it was not a happy groan... she was clearly sick. I'll never forget it.



Pretty sure I ran into her husband in the men’s room!


----------



## WGCFV

This thread cracks me up every-time I read it.  I guess I am just a 12 year old boy trapped in a 48 year year old man's body   I loved the end of Tuesday's discussion when Pete was talking about his Dad, I can relate totally, and laughed out loud for a good 5 minutes!


----------



## FrankDIS72

When I was in Epcot, I was at the Japan pavilion and I got a bout of diarrhea. I had to go, but I could not find a bathroom anywhere in Japan.  I wandered around the pavilion, looking for a bathroom and asking CMs where the bathroom was, all the time farting. I found out that the closest bathrooms were in the American Adventure.  I walked really fast to the American Adventure, propelled by my own flatulence.  If it not for the extra boost from the farts, I would have gone in my pants!


----------



## PamNC

Oh NO - I've turned this into the diarreah thread. LOL


----------



## VandVsmama

<-- (raises hand)
Hi, I'm a Disney Parks fan and I fart in the parks. Every single day that I'm there.  Some days, it feels like I'm moving via jet propulsion.  On other days, it's just a simple "toot toot" here and a little "toot toot" there.

But...
never in an enclosed space.
Only outside
And not in a queue!

My kids (who are 10 and 12) were totally horrified a few years ago when we were in Disneyland and 1 of them said, "Mama, I need to fart really bad. I can't hold it in anymore.  What should I do?"  Both of them totally grossed out when I said to just let it rip right then and there, especially since the background music was loud in that section of the park and nobody would really hear.  They'd just smell the aftermath later.  Yes, thanks to Disneyland, I then explained what crop dusting meant.  My parenting job is done.  

Oh...and all of those times that you're on a long airplane flight and you wonder, "which of my seat mates has ripped off a ripe one?"  It's probably the flight attendant.  Friend of a friend is a flight attendant and she admitted that they walk up and down the aisles a lot when they have to let a fart go.

This thread is hilarious.  I cried a few minutes ago from laughing so hard.  Had no idea this thread existed except @WebmasterPete mentioned it on a recent podcast.


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Love this thread ha ha 

We once got evacuated off Star Tours for what I assume was the result of someone’s awful rear end fragrance.


----------



## FrankDIS72

I was thinking...at Liberty Square in the Magic Kingdom, the brown-colored sidewalks are supposed to represent the river of feces that people used to throw out ont he street in colonial times.  I wonder what if guests did all their farting in Liberty Square? It would add to the ambiance.  So I declare we ask Disney to make Liberty Square a "Fart Zone!"


----------



## EmmabaRose

WebmasterPete said:


> I don't venture onto the boards often, I'll admit.  Look at my post count and keep in mind I was the first person to ever post on these boards in August of 1997.  So, when I do wander over here on a sleepless night and decide to check out this forum -  I see this thread.  This thread is 2 years old.  You're talking about farting in theme parks for two years.  Every day I understand more and more why I love you folks so much!



YES PETE! It's 2019 I cannot believe this is still going!

I was here at the beginning of this thread. I feel like I'm watching my child grow up.

I usually come back to these boards whenever I have a trip in mind. Every time I return, this thread finds it's way back into my life. It's almost like a tradition at this point. It still makes me absolutely howl every time.

And yes..... it still makes me want to fart.


----------



## FrankDIS72

Oh no
Ah yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

I think I farted again, I made people leave,
Offended my friends.
Oh baby, I just gave it a push,
I didn't know it was that serious,
I could knock down wild horses,
But it smells so fragrant to me.

Oh baby, baby
Oops, I'm breaking some wind,
I ripped a big fart, I feel so ashamed,
Oh baby, baby,
Please don't think I'm a hog, I swear it's the dog,
I've got that flatulence.

Britney, before you go on stage there's something I want you to have.
Oh... It's beautiful! But wait a minute, isn't this...?
Yes. Yes it is. Gas-x-n-vino. I went to the pharmacy to get it for you.
Oh, you shouldn't have!
I had no choice, baby!

Oops I farted again, my cheeks ripped apart,
There's no one to blame, oh baby,
Oops, there's a sulfurous gas escaping my ***,
I've got that flatulence.
Oops


----------



## saradela

A new one, this went to Court, Farting on Colleagues is not bullying:

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/farting-bullying-court-work-australia-verdict-damages-a8844971.html?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1553861281


----------



## FrankDIS72

Good to hear!  In my office, my co-workers fart all the time, anywhere, anytime.  I'm sure someone got it in the face.  If the court did rule it was bullying, then the entire office would be brought to Human Resources!


----------



## saradela




----------



## MrKnight

This is most definitely a valid topic! When you have THOUSANDS of people funneled into tight spaces such as indoor queues you are bound to experience some incidents of flatuence, not to mention it seems that much of the food served in WDW parks seems to be conducive to to flatuence. IMHO, it doesn't really bother me, anyone that overreacts needs to take a chill pill and just laugh it off, flatuence is a normal human bodily function and can happen to anyone at any moment, and as previously stated its unhealthy to hold it in.


----------



## amwhitaker

Funniest thread ever!


----------



## HitchHikingGhost00

The worst is when someone lets one fly in the queue at SM. Literally nowhere to go and you’re trapped.


----------



## WGCFV

HitchHikingGhost00 said:


> The worst is when someone lets one fly in the queue at SM. Literally nowhere to go and you’re trapped.



Remember "*In space no one can hear you* *scream."*


----------



## HitchHikingGhost00

The only other time that I’ve had it happen was on Winnie The Pooh. I was so excited for the dream part when they pump the smell of honey into the ride. We entered the blacklight room and I was prepared to inhale deeply the smell of sweet sweet honey. Prior to the elephant “poof”, I caught the faint smell and did not inhale deeply. Someone in front of us had let a green cloud escape. Completely overpowered the honey smell.


----------



## Minniedoc

I can hardly contain myself. this thread is hysterical. Teacher here - gas humor is the best!!


----------



## Minniedoc

saradela said:


> A new one, this went to Court, Farting on Colleagues is not bullying:
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/farting-bullying-court-work-australia-verdict-damages-a8844971.html?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1553861281



Malicious flatulence


----------



## saradela

did you know that Universal Orlando Now Has A Butt-Naked Troll That Farts Glitter At Guests 




​


----------



## saradela

​


----------



## magicband

Now this is the type of content I was hoping for when I signed up for this forum a week ago lol


----------



## drusba

Please cease discussing the excessive farting and close this thread. If Disney gets wind of it, it will just create a new fart-cleanup fee in addition to the price of a ticket.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

drusba said:


> If Disney gets "wind" of it,.......


----------



## DadofChristaSonofRay

This time of year I think the heat also upsets your system more than normal. Even though WDW is supposed to be a Magical Place the stress of the crowds and the heat may contribute to the problem.


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DadofChristaSonofRay said:


> This time of year I think the heat also upsets your system more than normal. Even though WDW is supposed to be a Magical Place the stress of the crowds and the heat may contribute to the problem.


Air (most gases) expand when the temperature rises.  So we shouldn't expect a magical science moment even in WDW.


----------



## FrankDIS72

That would stink!


----------



## Pappy Tom

I'm now at the age where you have to be careful when you fart... you either pass gas or shart your pants!
I'd rather experience the first than the second... and so would those around you!


----------



## FrankDIS72

One vivid memory from Disney was that me and my friends ate a lot of spicy food that day.  We went back to our rooms at All-Star Music and spent the night farting on each other and in each other's faces!  We were 30 going on 8...


----------



## miamimama

This may be a psychological breakthrough-  I have had a problem with claustrophobia at the queue for FOP two or three times – I guess it’s the underground cave feeling with no windows or something. But last time I went in  , the nondescript  cave-like smell was replaced by  a bean-like gaseous odor apparently escaping from  the kids in front of me - and  it totally took my mind off of my cave anxiety!


----------



## saradela

this is new!!!! Man claims he can kill mosquitoes with his farts…..

https://www.odditycentral.com/news/man-claims-his-farts-can-kill-mosquitoes-six-meters-away.html


----------



## saradela

I wish he can also get rid of big Lines at Disney.....


----------



## saradela

Happy Birthday thread!!!!


----------



## FrankDIS72

I am fighting a cold right now. Every time I sneeze, I fart too.  I'm congested and gassy!


----------



## WillJenDisney

My father has pancreatic cancer and has to take enzymes to digest food.  As a result, his gas has become both noxious and something he cannot stop from happening.  He grew up on the Mickey Mouse Club, loves Disney and Disney World as much as anyone can.  His options are (1) force others to endure what he can't help, or (2) accept he'll never see Disney World again.  Obviously people like him aren't the majority, but don't always assume it's just a lack of consideration.


----------



## disneyboundteacher

pjweaver said:


> In all seriousness Max and everyone. Disney World hosts tens of thousands of people from all over the globe. Every culture has their own way of doing things, and flatulence is a normal bodily function that everyone does. Not every visitor to the most magical place on earth have the delicacies about their bodies, just look at how some people dress.
> 
> As Americans, we must do our best to accept all people, their beliefs, and their customs. If we do not, we are labeled as arrogant and racist.  There are many, MANY places I have been that smell worse than Disney. We simply must rise above these minor annoyances and turn the other cheek.


This is so true.  When I was in college, there was a large number of students from one country.  Their culture thought it was perfectly normal.  I have seen fights break out due to "crop dusting". lol


----------



## dbark923

I'm so glad this thread exists. I've walked into so many unexpected fart clouds at Disney, I'm surprised I haven't contracted some disease from second-hand fart.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

FrankDIS72 said:


> I am fighting a cold right now. Every time I sneeze, I fart too.  I'm congested and gassy!


And perhaps a bit elated?


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

When you really think about it ….. It is so much safer to walk through a gas cloud than a sneeze cloud or a cough cloud.  At least a fart cloud cannot make you sick like the cold virus.


----------



## WGCFV

I love this thread, always gives me a good laugh when I need one.  I am assuming no recent posts due to current mask mandates, which not only help protect from Covid, but also helps protect you from noxious fumes!!


----------



## GAN

WGCFV said:


> I love this thread, always gives me a good laugh when I need one.  I am assuming no recent posts due to current mask mandates, which not only help protect from Covid, but also helps protect you from noxious fumes!!



Yes... as you can tell it's been rather "silent" in here.  But in time, things should pick up again.


----------



## Lizgistix

Is it still called crop dusting if you do it in an ecv? asking for a friend!
I call it the "toot and skaboot"


----------



## bsmcneil

Bandit did it!


----------



## WalloghbyWay

Kids can’t help it sometimes, and adults who can’t help it just blame it on the kids lol.


----------



## WGCFV

Somebody was lightening it up yesterday when we were on line at Space Mountain. The masks sadly provided no protection.


----------



## Pickles516

I lived in Florida for a year and have been to the Delray Beach Walmart…I’m not surprised by anything.


----------



## lodgelady

So glad to see this thread is alive and well. Farting is still an issue everywhere at the parks, but it is better inside now with masks.


----------



## GAN

lodgelady said:


> So glad to see this thread is alive and well. Farting is still an issue everywhere at the parks, but it is better inside now with masks.



Yes it is.  Unfortunately, those of us who got a small amount of joy from this hobby, have been largely unrecognized for our suffering during this period.  I haven't seen a "relief" check in a while.....


----------



## DeeBee3

I can't believe no one has brought up the lady selling her farts in a jar! It was just in the news last week!


----------



## GAN

DeeBee3 said:


> I can't believe no one has brought up the lady selling her farts in a jar! It was just in the news last week!



Why do I smell a new Disney candle scent coming....


----------



## CJLove79

GAN said:


> Why do I smell a new Disney candle scent coming....


"Fart Mint of your Imagination which has an egg scented kick with a hint of mint, coming soon to the Magic Candle Company!!" LMAO


----------



## bsmcneil

I could never do it - but oh, how I wish to see a shirt next week that says, "I'm here for the FArts"


----------



## Wakey

Can you get DAS pass for ‘excessive trumping’?


----------



## pixiedust2u

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> When you really think about it ….. It is so much safer to walk through a gas cloud than a sneeze cloud or a cough cloud.  At least a fart cloud cannot make you sick like the cold virus.


Wow. If we only knew how much meaning this response would someday have…..


----------



## WGCFV

I feel bad nobody has posted on this thread for a long time.  Having just got back recently from a trip, I can attest to the fact that the parks are as gassy as ever.  Waiting in line at Remy's was brutal, somebody( who was in line right in front of us), clearly had a snack that was not sitting well( or maybe too much beer the night before).


----------



## Genie+

GAN said:


> Why do I smell a new Disney candle scent coming....


The name:

*MK BUS* after fireworks and drinking sulfur tap water all day in 107f heat


----------



## jimmymc

Just back from Disneyland, can confirm that tooting is still a popular activity. And I kinda understand, because something in the Disney food was making people gassy. Had no issues at all in LA before getting to Disney, but as soon as we started having every meal from Disney something changed.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

jimmymc said:


> Just back from Disneyland, can confirm that tooting is still a popular activity. And I kinda understand, because something in the Disney food was making people gassy. Had no issues at all in LA before getting to Disney, but as soon as we started having every meal from Disney something changed.


It's all the obscenely inflated prices causing all the gas!  Just READING about them gives me abdominal discomfort!

(Did I say that out loud?)


----------



## OppR2nist

When you see long lines at the boiled cabbage booth at Food & Wine, be concerned.


----------



## BobC

All that meat and dairy people are devouring at Disney. Overeating for all 3 meals and eating desserts and snacks all day. Consuming copious amount of liquor. All contributors to increase of flatus.


----------



## DaviVascaino

I can't believe I missed this thread before LOL.

Man, I absolutely laugh my *** off every time someone farts. That sucks for me, because a lot of times I get the blame. However, the face that some people make when they smell napalm is hilarious. My wife already knows, if someone farts, she tries to talk to me about something else so I don't get the blame lol

Example: I was reading the first post of the thread and I started laughing so hard that I cried. The poor lady saying she almost puked and lost her reservation


----------



## AliceNDinah

Davi, you are so funny!  I'm right there with you ;--)


----------



## kps7795

Ali said:


> I just assume that the visitors to Disney have a digestive problem stemming from all the junky fast food they eat on vacation, the probiotics people start taking right before a vacation to keep from getting sick, or a norovirus is starting and they are a carrier.  Increased sugar intake also causes lots of  noxious gases.  I'm not sure how you can manage to get into a bathroom every time you feel the need to pass wind but thank you for your consideration of those around you.  But remember your elementary school teachings at all times... he/she who smelt it, dealt it.


I'm also thinking that she's full of ****, no pun intended.  No normal person goes to the bathroom every time that they need to pass gas.


----------



## GAN

I‘ll say this …this thread has got legs . Who would have ever thought a farting thread would last 6-years!


----------



## Qrhop

This thread is hilarious. But I apologize for my days of crop dusting in the parks.


----------



## Cabius

GAN said:


> I‘ll say this …this thread has got legs . Who would have ever thought a farting thread would last 6-years!



Well, have people stopped farting?


----------



## GAN

Cabius said:


> Well, have people stopped farting?


 I guess I never thought of it that way!


----------

